# Graphite shafts



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys & girls,

Not wanting to take another thread off subject I'd suggest Googling graphite 'v' steel golf shafts.

Graphite and steel can perform identically, and are not specifically better or worse for any particular age group or ability.

Two things that are different about graphite that make a difference.

1) Its lighter than steel, and hence more weight can be added to the head increasing the clubhead speed and hence distance.

2) Not as much vibration is transmitted up the shaft, which is brilliant for those of us with arthritis (note: you can also get grips which also help with damping vibration).

As an aside, pro's have graphite shafted drivers but steel shafted irons. It used to be because of the difficulties in producing consistency between graphite shafts which compromised the performance between irons. Not a problem nowadays but custom and practice has meant pro's have stuck with steel.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Feel free to make as many new threads as you wish. I play the same way the pros do... well for shafts anyway.
I have graphite in my driver 3 wood and 3 hybrid and steel shafts in everything else. the only thing I find with my driver is I can overswing it sometimes and the shaft flex tends to slice the ball but the over swing is not the shafts fault.

For the vibration with steel shfts an older guy I work with has put a couple of rubber o rings that fit tightly down his shfts when he had the grips redone and he says that it decreased the vibration alot. I havent tried it but it might be worth an experiment for one club if you wanted to try it.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My set consists of metal shafts for my irons, and graphite for my metal woods. I have not noticed any difference with vibration issues, but then again, I tend to hold the club a little firmer than most, and seem to hit the ball on or very near the sweet spot off the club face the majority of the time. I have heard of the rubber ring method to dampen vibration. I also know a couple of guys who have placed a piece of cork down the inside of the shaft to provide some comfort from the vibration.


----------



## Sportsnut (Sep 22, 2010)

After trying both I really like the graphite shafted irons over steel shafted irons , I did not expect to see a big difference but so far I'm impressed. feels smooth as silk. 


Frank


----------



## Tony Tolliver (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know of anyone who has steel shafts in their driver or fairway woods? Does anyone here?

No difference between graphite and steel??? I'd have to disagree.....THE PRICE!!!!!

Steel is muuuuuuuuuuuuuuch cheaper


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I had played graphite in my irons for about 10 years. Then after the 2008 season, when I decided that I needed new irons, I made the switch back to steel. I'm glad I did and I've never looked back. I like the feedback that I get from the steel shaft. 

I consider it a negative that graphite dampens vibration. That vibration is the yardstick for evaluating the feedback that I get. The amount and frequency of the vibration tells me a lot about where the ball contacted the clubhead. When that vibration goes all the way to my back molars, I know that I not only hit the ball thin, but I hit it thin and on the toe. When I feel nothing at all, it means that I either hit the ball perfectly, or I whiffed it.  That feedback helps me to make intelligent adjustments during a round.

I do have graphite in my driver, 3W and both hybrids. I still have the TaylorMade Tour driver I used back in the late 80's through the early 90's, and it does have a steel shaft.


----------



## Tony Tolliver (Nov 22, 2010)

Rick...

That would just look so totally bizarre to me if I saw someone step up onto a tee box with a steel shaft driver in hand. Same goes with a fairway wood.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tony Tolliver said:


> Rick...
> 
> That would just look so totally bizarre to me if I saw someone step up onto a tee box with a steel shaft driver in hand. Same goes with a fairway wood.


When I bought that driver nobody used graphite in anything. I don't think I'd ever seen graphite in anything but a fishing rod.:dunno:


----------

